# just an idea on what others would charge



## KingRanchCop (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys, just like to get an idea on what others would charge to clear this lot. everything inside the red peimeter must be clear. stack anywhere. plowing with a diesel 
F350 with a 9'6" Vplow. The lot is about 55,500sq feet. estimate how much yyou would get to plow it, then how much to salt it. give me a few different pricing options..3" trigger & no trigger. thanks guys...btw, this is ion the NJ area.


----------



## KingRanchCop (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

500 per push plus 400 for sand salt


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Probably like 0-5 then up a little after that per couple of inches


----------



## KingRanchCop (Aug 17, 2011)

- was thinking $425 per push 0-4" then plus $150 for 5-8" plus $150 9-12" and so on. Too low, too high?? $400 for salt is what I was thinking also...seems like a lot, but like I said...my biggest lot now is half this size. I would really like to land this, so I dont want to go in to high.


----------



## KingRanchCop (Aug 17, 2011)

anyone? ayone that looks at this lot and the price of $425 for 0-4" and says..."NO WAYYYY"???


----------



## bskiball (Sep 5, 2009)

How long will it take you? That should take no longer than an hour and a half for an empty lot. does that include sidewalks? i say your high.


----------



## KingRanchCop (Aug 17, 2011)

it does include the sidewalks and hand clearing 3 entrances. it is 70000 sq


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds extremely high. I have a lot 66k sq ft, a little more open than that, and I get $160 for plow, another $150 salt. Plow includes 1 entrance and about 1000ft of walks. I can push it in 45 minutes, salt in 15, and laborer is shoveling/icemelting the walks at the same time. Typically it's an hour stop. I think $425 to plow could come in as the high bid. I'm not in Joysey though, but I can't see it going for $400/hr for a truck and sidewalk laborer.


----------



## KingRanchCop (Aug 17, 2011)

$160 per push or for 1-4"??


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

It's 160/ push. Zero tolerance lot so there isn't a breakdown from there. The lot never gets out of control with salt and a zero tolerance trigger. We have a group of medical offices we stay on top of when it's snowing. Plow, salt, cleanup and salt as needed.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

You'd be looking at between 1200-1500lbs of salt. You'd have to figure your pricing on that , not sure how sand is used.


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

it looks too tricky to guesstimate by a map, but my opinion is 250-400 depending upon vehicles in lot, difficulty of pile locations, and how many obstructions. does not include various shoveling necessary.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Raymond S.;1337881 said:


> You'd be looking at between 1200-1500lbs of salt. You'd have to figure your pricing on that , not sure how sand is used.


If you use bulk salt then your looking at about 70 bucks worth.

....


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

I have lot in jersey get about $350.00 ....plow & salt lot size is about same but all open area no sidewalks
good luck


----------

